# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  America's New "Worst" Food

## kc1895

I am saddened to announce the recent defeat of KFC's Double Down sandwich by a newcomer named the "Big Catch" from Long John Silver's restaurant.  The Big Catch more than _doubles_ the sodium level of the Double Down as well as saturated fat.   :Snack:  It also quadruples the daily recommended bad nutritional values according to the American Heart Association.  See article for more info: http://shine.yahoo.com/healthy-livin...150800343.html

Long John Silver's The Big Catch:


KFC's Double Down  :Hats off:

----------


## Ironman

> I am saddened to announce the recent defeat of KFC's Double Down sandwich by a newcomer named the "Big Catch" from Long John Silver's restaurant.  The Big Catch more than _doubles_ the sodium level of the Double Down as well as saturated fat.   It also quadruples the daily recommended bad nutritional values according to the American Heart Association.  See article for more info: http://shine.yahoo.com/healthy-livin...150800343.html
> 
> Long John Silver's The Big Catch:
> 
> 
> 
> KFC's Double Down



The sad thing is that the fish is really good - by itself, it would be pretty lean.  I get their meal every once in a while, but the fatness has me concerned.  I'd rather have their salmon platter where the whole meal is like 350 calories or something like that.

----------


## Lad

KFC always makes me feel sick.

----------


## Skippy

> I am saddened to announce the recent defeat of KFC's Double Down sandwich by a newcomer named the "Big Catch" from Long John Silver's restaurant.  The Big Catch more than _doubles_ the sodium level of the Double Down as well as saturated fat.   It also quadruples the daily recommended bad nutritional values according to the American Heart Association.  See article for more info: http://shine.yahoo.com/healthy-livin...150800343.html
> 
> Long John Silver's The Big Catch:
> 
> 
> KFC's Double Down




Yikes! It's no wonder there's a problem with heart attacks n' shit. Here in Canada they don't have the double down or any of this kinda stuff.

What's really funny, is I just got hired by KFC....  :XD:

----------


## kc1895

> Yikes! It's no wonder there's a problem with heart attacks n' shit. Here in Canada they don't have the double down or any of this kinda stuff.
> 
> What's really funny, is I just got hired by KFC....



Congrats on your hiring!  The colonel will be proud of you.  Sounds like you're gonna get some free KFC meals  :popcorn:

----------


## Skippy

> Congrats on your hiring!  The colonel will be proud of you.  Sounds like you're gonna get some free KFC meals



It's nice to have a PT job just a 3-5 min walk from my place.  ::D:  Don't have to drive or anythin'. Hated how I had to drive to another town to work at HBC.
I dunno why, but I know 2 people who worked there and they say if you ever work for KFC, you'll hate eating there for the rest of your days.
I don't think I would tho.

----------


## Ironman

> It's nice to have a PT job just a 3-5 min walk from my place.  Don't have to drive or anythin'. Hated how I had to drive to another town to work at HBC.
> I dunno why, but I know 2 people who worked there and they say if you ever work for KFC, you'll hate eating there for the rest of your days.
> I don't think I would tho.



That's pretty much true for any work in the food service industry.  It took me a good two years to really eat ice cream after my first job - I worked at a convenience store that doubled as an ice cream shop.  Yeah, I know how to make floats, sundaes, and banana splits.  :Rofl: .  I still haven't had anything like that and it has been 20 years!

----------


## Antidote

Wait a minute. Is the fried chicken in those double downs functioning as bread?

----------


## kc1895

> Wait a minute. Is the fried chicken in those double downs functioning as bread?



Indeed, the Double Down has no bread and is consistent with the low-carb  Atkins diet for weight loss.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Hmm... I wonder why America has such a big problem with obesity. Â¬_Â¬

----------


## Otherside

That KFC thing looks...interesting.

That fish looks a lot like fish you get over here, though. I'm sure there's a lot that's pretty unhealthy. Especially in Scotland...

I'm guessing no one in America is selling the deep-fried marsbar yet? Or the deep-fried Creme Egg? (Are those sweets even avalibille in the US? If not, it's basically...chocolate with caramel in it, deep fried.) (And no, I have never tried one.)

BTW why are they upset about fast food being...unhealthy.

----------


## Skippy

The Double Down is coming to Canada too now on July 24th. That's waaay too much for me; I wouldn't eat that;just the chicken.

----------


## Antidote

I'd actually be scared to eat the double down. That looks like it could do some irreversible damage to arteries in one sitting.

----------


## VickieKitties

For this and many other reasons, I'm embarrassed to be an American.

----------


## Sagan

I never actually tried the 'Double Down' But want to. Anyone tried it?

----------


## Skippy

OMG now I know why no one who works at KFC wants to eat there. The smell.........OMG the smell.....from the deep fryers. I just got home from 1st shift and I feel so nauseous I could throw up. It's a hard job too, making the chicken n' stuff. Oi....

----------


## kc1895

> OMG now I know why no one who works at KFC wants to eat there. The smell.........OMG the smell.....from the deep fryers. I just got home from 1st shift and I feel so nauseous I could throw up. It's a hard job too, making the chicken n' stuff. Oi....



There, there, let me get you a bucket for that  :popcorn:  err.. an empty leak-proof one for uhh..

----------


## Ironman

Atkins diet?

You wouldn't have to worry about that!  There's enough fat to plug up the arteries!  I bet if you wring it out like a towel, you could get some grease from that baby!

I would scrape off all the breading and just eat the meat underneath.  I would have to run like 12 miles to burn that off!  Paxil fat is a mess!

----------


## Otherside

I've never got the atkins diet. It just seems to be the "eat lots of steak" diet.

----------


## Skippy

I left KFC/Taco Bell as of yesterday. Was AWFUL to work there! They would schedule me way over my limits, and worse, I had to work shifts
as a trainee with no one to train me! 
I think the particular location was a joke tho. But [BEEP] it was a 3 min walk from me.

----------


## kc1895

> I left KFC/Taco Bell as of yesterday. Was AWFUL to work there! They would schedule me way over my limits, and worse, I had to work shifts
> as a trainee with no one to train me! 
> I think the particular location was a joke tho. But [BEEP] it was a 3 min walk from me.



 :damn kids:  The Colonel disapproves of your quick departure, but agrees that it is a strenuous job that not all can handle; only the best of the best can work there.  Good luck with your job hunt!

----------


## Misssy

Last night while I was laying in bed I was having some pains in my heart...I wonder what it could be

----------


## TheCARS1979

Its called greed , they didnt want to pay the sugar tarrifs in 1983 so we have to settle for garbage, and its that high fructose corn syrup, that [BEEP] is in everything from soda to cupcakes to bread and all the big companies use it. Everyone should read ingredients now because America let it happen and everyone fell for it. we shouldnt have let these large food companies add what they want and just buy into it.  If i want a soda I ll drink mexican coke and try to read everything I eat. Everyone should do this. I think Americans do care about their weight and want to do something about it but dont know how. A majority of them lost weight. Its much easier in Arizona cause everyone there is thinner.

----------


## TheCARS1979

Its just anxiety, its not a heart attack. I used to get that  when Id worry to much and beleive me its just anxiety and stress. You can also go to a Chiropractor  and find out. A  heart attack would be starting to going up your arm and the pain will be more intense. If you want to talk , message me back

----------


## Borophyll

Just when you think it couldn't get any worse. Great job America. 

What will they think of next.

----------


## onawheel

> Wait a minute. Is the fried chicken in those double downs functioning as bread?



first thing I thought when I saw it! >_< 
just the very idea. _only in america_.. as the saying goes.





> Indeed, the Double Down has no bread and is consistent with the low-carb  Atkins diet for weight loss.



LMAO, can this now be known as Atkins logic? xP





> *The Colonel disapproves of your quick departure*, but agrees that it is a strenuous job that not all can handle; only the best of the best can work there.  Good luck with your job hunt!



*L0L*





> Just when you think it couldn't get any worse. Great job America. 
> 
> *What will they think of next*.



*eating blocks of cheese straight from the pac....oh wait nvm xP*



gooooo 'merica! o/

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Once in a long (long) while I don't think it's that bad. There are a lot of foods that masquerade as being "healthier" options that people eat more frequently.

That said I've long sworn off KFC for the rumours of how they treat their livestock.

----------

